# Steve Spurrier



## Catdaddy SC (Apr 12, 2012)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

COLUMBIA, S.C. -- Steve Spurrier knows there’s no going back, not after the most successful football season in South Carolina school history. 

He’s even quoting noted American legal scholar Oliver Wendell Holmes Jr. as the Gamecocks wrap up spring practice this Saturday with their spring game. 

Man’s mind, once stretched by a new idea, never regains its original dimensions. 

“Now, our people know we can win 11 games, and when we don’t, they’re going to be, ‘How come we’re not winning 11, Coach?’” Spurrier said in his familiar twang and wearing that equally familiar smirk. “That’s just the way it is.” 



Steve Spurrier and the Gamecocks are coming off the team's first-ever 11-win season.
Here’s the best news for South Carolina fans: The Head Ball Coach thinks he has a pretty good ball team again with the kind of talent and leadership that it takes to at least be in the SEC championship conversation. 

And history has shown that if you’re in the SEC championship conversation, you’re also in the national championship conversation. 

“The best part is all the firsts, doing things that had never been done here,” said Spurrier, who’s entering his eighth season at South Carolina. “That’s why I’m here. That’s what is so much fun. We’d never even won in Knoxville before or won at the Swamp before. 

“My buddies all told me when I came here, ‘Steve, nobody’s won there. What makes you think you can? That’s really all I needed to hear.” 

Spurrier, who’s just 10 wins away from becoming South Carolina’s all-time winningest coach, loves winning. What coach doesn’t? But what he thrives on are challenges. 

The challenge of turning South Carolina into a contender was a monumental one and one that didn’t happen overnight. 

In his first five seasons, he won more than seven games only once and lost at least five games all five seasons. The 2008 and 2009 seasons ended with ugly bowl losses to Iowa and Connecticut. 

The 31-10 loss to Iowa in the Outback Bowl following the 2008 season was particularly troubling for Spurrier, who admits that he thought about walking away. 

“I’m sitting there and wondering, ‘What am I doing here?'” Spurrier recalled. 

But the Gamecocks were able to sign Stephon Gilmore for that next season, which opened the floodgates for some of the best prospects in the state to sign with South Carolina. Alshon Jeffery followed, and so did Marcus Lattimore and Jadeveon Clowney. 

The result was a first-ever trip to the SEC championship game in 2010 and the school’s first-ever 11-win season a year ago. Along the way, the Gamecocks were 8-0 against Clemson, Florida, Georgia and Tennessee over the past two seasons. 

Spurrier, who turns 67 this month, couldn’t be happier. He’s even back to his old Head Ball Coach ways and saying whatever’s on his mind. 

A few examples: 

His thoughts on the Georgia-South Carolina game moving from the second week of the season to the sixth week in 2012. 

“I don’t know. I sort of always liked playing them that second game because you could always count on them having two or three key players suspended.” 

His thoughts on Nick Saban and what he’s done at Alabama. 

“He’s got a nice little gig going, a little bit like (John) Calipari. He tells guys, ‘Hey, three years from now, you’re going to be a first-round pick and go.’ If he wants to be the greatest coach or one of the greatest coaches in college football, to me, he has to go somewhere besides Alabama and win, because they’ve always won there at Alabama.” 

His thoughts on who’s the best coach in the SEC. 

“I think it’s Saban. He’s considered the best. Les Miles is considered one of the best, when you look at number of wins. I believe you’re as good as your record. You are whatever your record is. Don’t give me any excuses or that you can’t win at this place.” 

His thoughts on Lorenzo Ward taking over as the Gamecocks’ defensive coordinator. 

“I hope we’ll be a little sounder than we have been. Obviously, Ellis (Johnson) did a heck of a job here. But at times, we’d have some coverage breakdowns. I don’t know if we were doing too much or this guy was making mistakes. We got a lot better during the course of the year after we simplified some things.” 

His thoughts on Will Muschamp’s challenge at Florida. 

“I told Will that he had one of the hardest jobs in America because of what’s happened down there prior to him coming. I don’t know that they have that much greater a team than most others in the SEC now. They’re pretty good. But it’s a tough job because of what Urban (Meyer) has done and prior history. Those fans are expecting 10 to 12 wins every year. Our fans are going to expect nine to 11, which is fair, and that’s good. I hope our players expect it, too.” 

His thoughts on when he might retire. 

“I used to think 60. When I was 55, I’d say four or five more years. When I got to 60, I’d say four or five more. And when I got to 65, I started saying three or four more. I’ll tell you what. We had a good-looking quarterback come through on Junior Day, and I wrote him a letter and said, ‘If you come here, you might extend my coaching career two or three years.’ ” 

His thoughts on going out on his terms. 

“Let me ask you this: How many coaches do you know that have retired in the last 10 or 15 years, and I’m talking honestly retiring, guys who had a good job, were winning and stepped aside on their own ? There aren’t many. They all got fired. Who would have ever thought that Bobby Bowden and Joe Paterno would have to get forced out? When I leave, they’re not going to pay me $4 million because I had another five years on the deal and got fired. I ain’t going to be one of those guys. I just have too much pride. That’s not going to happen.”


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 12, 2012)

Spurrier is always good with the quips...too bad he didn't recall Saban winning at both LSU and twice now at Alabama...rebuilding both programs which were in shambles when he arrived.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 12, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> Spurrier is always good with the quips...too bad he didn't recall Saban winning at both LSU and twice now at Alabama...rebuilding both programs which were in shambles when he arrived.



Sounds a little jealous of Saban to me.


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 12, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> Spurrier is always good with the quips...too bad he didn't recall Saban winning at both LSU and twice now at Alabama...rebuilding both programs which were in shambles when he arrived.




So you believe Saban would have won a National Championship at South Carolina if he would have taken over when Spurrier did?


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 12, 2012)

His thoughts on the Georgia-South Carolina game moving from the second week of the season to the sixth week in 2012. 

“I don’t know. I sort of always liked playing them that second game because you could always count on them having two or three key players suspended.”


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 12, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> So you believe Saban would have won a National Championship at South Carolina if he would have taken over when Spurrier did?




How do you draw that conclusion?

USCe could possibly win a NC sometime...just not all that probable,...but if you are really asking if I think Saban is A better HC than Spurrier, then ...YES.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 12, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> His thoughts on the Georgia-South Carolina game moving from the second week of the season to the sixth week in 2012.
> 
> “I don’t know. I sort of always liked playing them that second game because you could always count on them having two or three key players suspended.”


I'm glad we have McGarity. Sounds like with that statement he's a little concerned about it.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 12, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> How do you draw that conclusion?
> 
> USCe could possibly win a NC sometime...just not all that probable,...but if you are really asking if I think Saban is A better HC than Spurrier, then ...YES.



If your counting NC's.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 12, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> His thoughts on the Georgia-South Carolina game moving from the second week of the season to the sixth week in 2012.
> 
> “I don’t know. I sort of always liked playing them that second game because you could always count on them having two or three key players suspended.”



Unlike his program where he does not suspend a star player until their fifth or sixth occurrence.


----------



## tcward (Apr 12, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Unlike his program where he does not suspend a star player until their fifth or sixth occurrence.



Or Auburns' for that matter......


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 12, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Unlike his program where he does not suspend a star player until their fifth or sixth occurrence.



I think you are talking about someone else.   Our coach sent his best player packing on the second offense.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 12, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> I think you are talking about someone else.   Our coach sent his best player packing on the second offense.



Ryan, I think he was talking about Spurrier


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 12, 2012)

I was definitely talking aobut the "Old Ball Coach"


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 12, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Ryan, I think he was talking about Spurrier



Them Barners are always on the defensive...


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 12, 2012)

...is a deuche bag.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Apr 12, 2012)

tcward said:


> Or Auburns' for that matter......



And you know this how?


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Apr 12, 2012)

If I was a Gamecock fan and if Spurrier came to be the head coach of the Gamecocks, I would become a Tiger fan...


----------



## yellowduckdog (Apr 12, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Them Barners are always on the defensive...



This has nothing to do with Steve or Auburn , but your tagline is dead on. You ever had a duck buddy clean up feathers so no one would no we were there..


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 12, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I was definitely talking aobut the "Old Ball Coach"



My bad.....


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 12, 2012)

yellowduckdog said:


> This has nothing to do with Steve or Auburn , but your tagline is dead on. You ever had a duck buddy clean up feathers so no one would no we were there..



Just throwing chum. As far as the duck hunters


----------



## irishleprechaun (Apr 12, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> ...is a deuche bag.



dang, spit my coke out this time...


----------



## irishleprechaun (Apr 12, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> Spurrier is always good with the quips...too bad he didn't recall Saban winning at both LSU and twice now at Alabama...rebuilding both programs which were in shambles when he arrived.




Wow, seems like bama and LSU fans say their programs have always been great...so which is it?


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 13, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> Wow, seems like bama and LSU fans say their programs have always been great...so which is it?



Be careful Irish those programs are the sec....


----------



## DSGB (Apr 13, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Unlike his program where he does not suspend a star player until their fifth or sixth occurrence.



And then only during some down period where no football activities are even taking place.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 13, 2012)

I like Spurrier...solid coach who likes to run his mouth but backs it up (most of the time).


----------



## sandhillmike (Apr 13, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> His thoughts on the Georgia-South Carolina game moving from the second week of the season to the sixth week in 2012.
> 
> “I don’t know. I sort of always liked playing them that second game because you could always count on them having two or three key players suspended.”



Love it, he's always ready to prod the Mutts. Most of these zingers are meant in good fun, but he has a special place in his heart for UGa.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 13, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> His thoughts on the Georgia-South Carolina game moving from the second week of the season to the sixth week in 2012.
> 
> “I don’t know. I sort of always liked playing them that second game because you could always count on them having two or three key players suspended.”



Thats easy for him to say.  After all S. Cacklyliner has the best drug rehab program in the cuntry for yung atheletic types.  Only failed to cure one qb.  I hear you only get in trouble in S. Cacklyliner if you use the ol ball coach's golf bag as your stash hiding place.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Apr 13, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> ...is a deuche bag.




.......for owning the bulldogs?   That's no reason to go hating on him.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 13, 2012)

sandhillmike said:


> Love it, he's always ready to prod the Mutts. Most of these zingers are meant in good fun, but he has a special place in his heart for UGa.



ginhouse is on line two saying that you are wrong about that.


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 13, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> Wow, seems like bama and LSU fans say their programs have always been great...so which is it?



Never seen a single reference by an LSU fan as to LSU's perennial greatness, ...BAMA fans have been to the depths and risen *back to the heights
*...and is without a doubt the most successful program in the SEC and it ain't even close...arguably the most successful in all of College football.."always been great",...yea, I guess from your perspective that would be true.


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 13, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> ginhouse is on line two saying that you are wrong about that.




where is Ol ginny,...hasn't been banned has he?


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 13, 2012)

Catdaddy SC said:


> .......for owning the bulldogs?



No, for acting like mouthy little boy.

He cries like a little girl and makes excuses when he gets beat and when he wins he says this sort of thing.

Everybody but Carolina fans can see that the OBS is a jackass.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 13, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> where is Ol ginny,...hasn't been banned has he?



Nah I don't think so.  I don't know where he went.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Apr 13, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> No, for acting like mouthy little boy.
> 
> He cries like a little girl and makes excuses when he gets beat and when he wins he says this sort of thing.
> 
> Everybody but Carolina fans can see that the OBS is a jackass.




Umm, ......ok.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 13, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> Never seen a single reference by an LSU fan as to LSU's perennial greatness, ...BAMA fans have been to the depths and risen *back to the heights
> *...and is without a doubt the most successful program in the SEC and it ain't even close...arguably the most successful in all of College football.."always been great",...yea, I guess from your perspective that would be true.



blah blah blah...who cares.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 13, 2012)

Catdaddy SC said:


> Umm, ......ok.



Code for, "I've got nothing."


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 13, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> blah blah blah...who cares.



Obviously Irishleprechaun...


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Apr 13, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> ...is a deuche bag.



Code for..........he's 13-5 against my bulldawgs.


----------



## Mako22 (Apr 13, 2012)

Spurrier = classless jerk
He is still a Gator loser and it shows!


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 13, 2012)

Catdaddy SC said:


> Code for..........he's 13-5 against my bulldawgs.



Not really.  Got very little to do with that.  It has a lot more to do with what an insufferable jerk he is.  It's amazing how some of yall refuse to see that.

Todd Grantham is a jackass.  But he's our jackass.


----------



## Fletch_W (Apr 13, 2012)

"..always count on key players being suspended..."

Not only that, but UGA can count on all 2 of Carolina's good players being hurt. This new schedule for Spur really is going to be tough.


----------



## Horns (Apr 13, 2012)

Richt's reaction to Spurrier.
http://blogs.ajc.com/uga-sports-blog/2012/04/13/richt-gets-big-laugh-out-of-spurriers-latest-jab/


----------



## alphachief (Apr 13, 2012)

Glad to see the ole ball coach hasn't lost his touch...Bobby Bowden sure use to love beating him.


----------



## grunt0331 (Apr 13, 2012)

Jeff Phillips said:


> If I was a Gamecock fan and if Spurrier came to be the head coach of the Gamecocks, I would become a Tiger fan...



That's how I felt when we hired him.  I'm a Carolina grad and I hated Spurrier when he was at Florida, but I've come to like the guy.  When he isn't taking jabs at your team, he's pretty entertaining.


----------



## grunt0331 (Apr 13, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Not really.  Got very little to do with that.  It has a lot more to do with what an insufferable jerk he is.  It's amazing how some of yall refuse to see that.
> 
> Todd Grantham is a jackass.  But he's our jackass.



Exactly how Carolina fans feel about Spurrier.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 13, 2012)

grunt0331 said:


> Exactly how Carolina fans feel about Spurrier.



And that was my point.   If SC fans concede that he's a jackass then there's no issue. But people like ginny and kittycat act like they don't know what we mean when we say that and try to act as if it is just because he has beaten UGA.  Nope, he's a jerk.


----------



## grunt0331 (Apr 13, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> And that was my point.   If SC fans concede that he's a jackass then there's no issue. But people like ginny and kittycat act like they don't know what we mean when we say that and try to act as if it is just because he has beaten UGA.  Nope, he's a jerk.



Spurrier is Spurrier.  That's why he got the job, because he would not accept complacency.  He expects his players to back his talk.  
Is he a jerk?  Sure he is sometimes. 
Is he entertaining and funny? Heck yeah.
Am I glad he's our coach?  Bet your bottom dollar, cause it is a lot funnier on this side than it is on the other.

If I was a UGA fan, I'd probably love Grantham because I like hard nosed coaches.  But I'm not a UGA fan and I think he acts like a burro's backside. 

We are all defensive of our coaches.  Kind of like having a little brother.  You can beat his tail all you want, but if anybody else tries it, they might just have to tote a whoopin'.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Apr 13, 2012)

yeah we like playin Jawja in the second game of the season because they always have two or three suspended... priceless


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 13, 2012)

paddlin samurai said:


> yeah we like playin Jawja in the second game of the season because they always have two or three suspended... priceless



Considering your coach let a known drunkard get away with 5 offenses and still play just shows what a joke Spurrier is. At least Richt has the gonads to suspend folks when they do wrong.


----------



## flowingwell (Apr 13, 2012)

I will give Spurrier credit for making SC a more relevant program, but it seems to me winning 1 East title in 7 years and getting it handed to you in the title game hardly qualifies as the glory days.  For most major SEC programs, that type of record would land you in the unemployment line.  While I do find him funny, ripping on UGA for discipline issues or Saban for his accomplishments just shows how insecure he has become with his own legacy.  Good luck to Spurrier and South Carolina on finally getting over the hump and winning that elusive first SEC title.


----------



## polkhunt (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't really care for Spurrier that much as a coach but he tells it like it is most of the time. I am amazed how the truth gets people so worked up.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 14, 2012)

grunt0331 said:


> Spurrier is Spurrier.  That's why he got the job, because he would not accept complacency.  He expects his players to back his talk.
> Is he a jerk?  Sure he is sometimes.
> Is he entertaining and funny? Heck yeah.
> Am I glad he's our coach?  Bet your bottom dollar, cause it is a lot funnier on this side than it is on the other.
> ...



Burro's backside, I like it.  We are on the same page.  And you are one of the reasonable Carolina fans on this board.  I think Spurrier is a punk but I don't blame you for liking him.  I love the stuff that Grantham does but I absolutely get why fans of other teams can't stand him.  But what always cracks me up is that the people who like to pick at us by saying that our players are too soft because Richt is too nice are the same people that get all offended by what Grantham does.

My biggest issue with this latest Spurrier quip is that he's a big fat hypocrite.  How long was El Terrifico Stephano allowed to embarrass that program?  But Spurrier didn't lift a finger because he thought Garcia would get him more wins.  So he needs to shut his cake hole about discipline.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Apr 14, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> So you believe Saban would have won a National Championship at South Carolina if he would have taken over when Spurrier did?



For sure if he would have had Cam Newton. Lol


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 14, 2012)

Jay Hughes said:


> For sure if he would have had Cam Newton. Lol



 You know D's win championships!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 14, 2012)

I kind of like Spurrier. He's good for some dang funny sound bytes. But I certainly understand why Georgia fans love to hate him. He gets under their skin and presses their buttons.


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 14, 2012)

Jay Hughes said:


> For sure if he would have had Cam Newton. Lol



South Kakalaki spends their money on cheap hotel rooms.  Not QB's.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Apr 14, 2012)

Jay Hughes said:


> For sure if he would have had Cam Newton. Lol



Should have recruited harder...


----------



## Jay Hughes (Apr 14, 2012)

yellowduckdog said:


> Should have recruited harder...



???


----------



## DSGB (Apr 19, 2012)

DSGB said:


> And then only during some down period where no football activities are even taking place.



Case in point...



> Senior defensive tackle Byron Jerideau was suspended for part of the offseason after an alcohol-related public disorderly conduct arrest. After being reinstated, he responded well during the spring and is currently USC’s best tackle, according to defensive line coach Brad Lawing.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 19, 2012)

I miss Gin House and his vast knowledge of CFB.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 19, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I miss Gin House and his vast knowledge of CFB.



I wonder where old ginny is.  I can't believe he hasn't weighed in on this yet.


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 19, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> I wonder where old ginny is.  I can't believe he hasn't weighed in on this yet.



90 days "in the hole"


----------



## paddlin samurai (Apr 22, 2012)

When will u Jawja fans ever stop crying?  Man give it a rest...haha
Spurrier owns u and u cant stand it- life would be so much easier for u if u just would accept that fact that the ol ball coach loves to beat you like an old rug.  I cant understand how my brothers and sisters family (jawja grads) can keep trashing Spurrier, ya'll must have a 101 course for incoming freshmen directed at hating the ol ball coach or could it be he once coached at GT?  Personally iam glad ya'll got the game moved, u just made him want to beat u more.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 22, 2012)

paddlin samurai said:


> When will u Jawja fans ever stop crying?  Man give it a rest...haha
> Spurrier owns u and u cant stand it- life would be so much easier for u if u just would accept that fact that the ol ball coach loves to beat you like an old rug.  I cant understand how my brothers and sisters family (jawja grads) can keep trashing Spurrier, ya'll must have a 101 course for incoming freshmen directed at hating the ol ball coach or could it be he once coached at GT?  Personally iam glad ya'll got the game moved, u just made him want to beat u more.



According to ginhouse this is not true.  Supposdly it is just another game to the OBS.

I can't wait to hear all of yall's excuses after you lose.  It's gonna be real funny.


----------



## gin house (Apr 25, 2012)

Unicoidawg said:


> Considering your coach let a known drunkard get away with 5 offenses and still play just shows what a joke Spurrier is. At least Richt has the gonads to suspend folks when they do wrong.



  If you bring up one side then by all means give him credit where it is due......Spurrier kicked one of our best players off the team for lying to him.  The  very next year the kid is the starting TE for the steelers.  Some can tell the difference in alcahol issues and illegal issues.


----------



## DSGB (Apr 26, 2012)

gin house said:


> Some can tell the difference in alcahol issues and illegal issues.



Are public intoxication, keying cars, and underage drinking not legal issues?


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 26, 2012)

I loved Richt's response to Spurrier's little tantrum today.  Subtle and hilarious.


----------



## gin house (Apr 26, 2012)

DSGB said:


> Are public intoxication, keying cars, and underage drinking not legal issues?



   Keying a car......Wow,  Hes a monster   Underage drinking and public intoxication.....Man this is college.   His last suspension came from running his mouth when someone spoke badly of him,  by no means was he intoxicated.  If youd researched that rather that take it and run from hearsay youd know that.   Funny thing is that if Spurrier hadnt let it be know every time Garcia done wrong not a soul on this board would know about it.  When the Police are in involved(  your boys generaly)  its hard to hide.   Thats when i say "legal issues.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 26, 2012)

gin house said:


> Keying a car......Wow,  Hes a monster   Underage drinking and public intoxication.....Man this is college.   His last suspension came from running his mouth when someone spoke badly of him,  by no means was he intoxicated.  If youd researched that rather that take it and run from hearsay youd know that.   Funny thing is that if Spurrier hadnt let it be know every time Garcia done wrong not a soul on this board would know about it.  When the Police are in involved(  your boys generaly)  its hard to hide.   Thats when i say "legal issues.



And you want Spurrier to get credit for that? 

That's pretty much the case with most incidents in college football ginny.


----------



## gin house (Apr 26, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> And you want Spurrier to get credit for that?
> 
> That's pretty much the case with most incidents in college football ginny.



  No.....What im saying is he does bring it to light.   With alot of other suspensions you hear about involve police reports and rides in cop cars.  Wonder if youd heard about any other wrongdoings if it werent obvious??    Garcia wasted his opportunities to be a great qb.  I think he had enough talent to be good but he didnt work hard enough and try but i cant see the big deal with drinking here and there and running his mouth.....Sure, suspend him but can anyone compare that to violent reasons, drugs, theft and such......I cant.


----------



## DSGB (Apr 27, 2012)

*legal issues*



gin house said:


> Keying a car......Wow,  Hes a monster   Underage drinking and public intoxication.....Man this is college.   His last suspension came from running his mouth when someone spoke badly of him,  by no means was he intoxicated.  If youd researched that rather that take it and run from hearsay youd know that.   Funny thing is that if Spurrier hadnt let it be know every time Garcia done wrong not a soul on this board would know about it.  When the Police are in involved(  your boys generaly)  its hard to hide.   Thats when i say "legal issues.











> The first points of the 2012 Fulmer Cup are awarded to South Carolina for the arrest of Byron Jerideau, a redshirt junior defensive tackle arrested in Columbia's vortex of minor criminal behavior, Five Points. (Blake Mitchell nods, and sips a beer quietly in the corner in your honor, Byron.) Jerideau's arrest for "disorderly conduct" early Friday morning comes without details of exactly how disorderly Jerideau was, but the mugshot from the Richland County Jail is pretty special all by itself.





> SOUTH CAROLINA STEPS TO THE REAR (BECAUSE THEY ARE TAKING YOUR CREDIT CARDS FROM YOUR POCKET. John Angelo Watley, a South Carolina freshman linebacker, is an outgoing young man. He is so outgoing that he allegedly decided to visit two young people in their apartment while they were asleep in Columbia at 7 a.m. on a Sunday morning, take a MacBook, an iPad, and money, and then get caught on the spot just so he could meet new, exciting people from the Columbia Police Department.
> 
> He did hang around, and that's how he got three charges for his alleged excursion and subsequent incursion into someone else's house: second-degree burglary, grand larceny, and financial transaction card theft. All are felony charges. Each is worth three points, and with a bonus point for his pleasant mugshot the total comes to ten points.
> 
> ...


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 27, 2012)

DSGB said:


>



The chickens are tied for 3rd place and Georgia isn't even on the list. 

op2:


----------



## irishleprechaun (Apr 27, 2012)

we are going for the national championship in something...just not sure what so we are covering all the bases.


I have never bashed anyone over the fulmer cup, I don't even know what the he double hockey sticks it is.....


----------



## MrgreenJeans (Apr 27, 2012)

College football is better off with Spurrier. He can be annoying at times and funny at others. Football will definately miss him when he is gone.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 27, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> The chickens are tied for 3rd place and Georgia isn't even on the list.
> 
> op2:


It's funny aint it?


----------



## gin house (Apr 27, 2012)

We need to stop recruiting in Georgia or these kind of things will happen,  just look in Athens. LOL     Angelo Watley didnt get suspended,  he packed his bags and went back to Lawrencevill, GA.    I thought we were talking about suspensions?


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 28, 2012)

MrgreenJeans said:


> College football is better off with Spurrier. He can be annoying at times and funny at others. Football will definately miss him when he is gone.



Couldn't disagree more.  The beat will go right on without him.  I'm sure he thinks coolege football won't exist when he finally retires but he won't be missed.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 28, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Couldn't disagree more.  The beat will go right on without him.  I'm sure he thinks coolege football won't exist when he finally retires but he won't be missed.



But But But the old ball coach wants to rewrite the SEC rule book!! I bet Spurrier drinks through a straw!


----------



## paddlin samurai (Apr 29, 2012)

Spurrier is the SEC, not Dooley or Richt.


----------



## DSGB (Apr 30, 2012)

gin house said:


> If you bring up one side then by all means give him credit where it is due......Spurrier kicked one of our best players off the team for lying to him.  The  very next year the kid is the starting TE for the steelers.  Some can tell the difference in alcahol issues and illegal issues.





gin house said:


> Keying a car......Wow,  Hes a monster   Underage drinking and public intoxication.....Man this is college.   His last suspension came from running his mouth when someone spoke badly of him,  by no means was he intoxicated.  If youd researched that rather that take it and run from hearsay youd know that.   Funny thing is that if Spurrier hadnt let it be know every time Garcia done wrong not a soul on this board would know about it.  When the Police are in involved(  your boys generaly)  its hard to hide.   Thats when i say "legal issues.





gin house said:


> We need to stop recruiting in Georgia or these kind of things will happen,  just look in Athens. LOL     Angelo Watley didnt get suspended,  he packed his bags and went back to Lawrencevill, GA.    I thought we were talking about suspensions?



Suspensions and legal issues. Coming from a guy who's posts are all over the place, now you want to stick to one topic at a time?

So the guy didn't even get suspended for what he did?


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 30, 2012)

I like Ol Spurrious...even when he's diggin on my team.


----------

